# Turkey Draw Emails....



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Just got mine...unsuccessful. General hunt here we come!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Got my Email today also
lol..... I to will be among the general crowd !


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

After three years of guiding others to a Utah Turkey....I might just finally git one of me own!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Gots me a nuther Suthern tag.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Northern for me!!!!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

3 bonus points and I get . . . .

LE BEARDED TU UNSUCCESSFUL


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Successful for both me and my boy!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

UNSUCCESSFUL for me... 2 points now. :|


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Andy havent seen ya on in a while. Thats awesome about you and Hunter. Which direction you guys headed ?


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Southeast


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

finally drew a central tag


----------



## Sanpete (Sep 20, 2010)

Unsuccessful for me. Successful for my boy. SouthEast. Have never hunted turkey (either of us). Any basic helps or suggested places for SouthEast would be appreciated. Thanks Russ


----------

